# Trichs still cloudy...but want some amber



## anglerguy78 (Oct 15, 2013)

I've been watching trichs on 4 different plants all turn cloudy about 3-4 wks ago and was hoping for about 20-40% amber. What environmental conditions would turn trichs amber or is this a timing thing? Probably will need to chop most mains in the next few days but will hold off through some minor rains if anyone thinks amber trichs could develop. Last year's harvest was nearly all cloudy trichs with some clear so I'm hoping for more amber this year. The pic is one of the larger colas I'm hoping will go to some amber.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 15, 2013)

looks like some web ontop that one, doesnt look like mites but its hard to tell, anywho its lookin great, well as for the trichs, thats hard to tell really, some amber quicker then others, strain to strain, also yes its an age thing, how long has this been flowering? my sour diesal didnt start showing amber trichs untill a week ago, which at the time was 3 weeks till chop.


----------



## Locked (Oct 15, 2013)

I have had plants go weeks past their due date and still not show more than 5-10 percent cloudy. Jmo


----------



## anglerguy78 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info 2000. Yea...a little spider webbing (no mites) which I remove during trim or at first chop. These have been heavy flower for about 6-7 weeks (with great stink) so if you think another 2-4 wks would help, I'll try to hold off on major chop. This is my 2nd good outdoor grow and I really want some good mass. Already have two mason jars filled with early (all-cloudy) trichs. The great new England weather this year has been super for colorful and smokeable foliage and it looks like no frost forecast for at least another week or longer...quite rare for this time of year.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 15, 2013)

Patience...

Either they arnt ready or won't Amber up.


----------



## Locked (Oct 15, 2013)

I meant amber not cloudy.. Lol. I was at work so I can't blame the MJ.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 15, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I meant amber not cloudy.. Lol. I was at work so I can't blame the MJ.



Wrong



Lack of was the problem


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 15, 2013)

Lololololol


----------



## Locked (Oct 15, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Wrong
> 
> 
> 
> Lack of was the problem





True that...


----------



## Locked (Oct 15, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Lololololol




:yeahthat:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 15, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:




X2... Or is that 3?  :rofl:


......,:joint:.......now No lack there of.


----------



## anglerguy78 (Oct 16, 2013)

Judging by your responses, I hope my smoke is as good as what yuz guys are smoking. I'll wait longer and look out for bud rot. Just cut another 2 tops now drying.


----------

